# Multi-Track Rural Station



## David (Jul 8, 2016)

I was recently riding an Amtrak train at a rural station where there were two tracks next to the station. There was no signage indicating which track was for which direction (east or westbound). I waited next to the station and the train came on the track further away from the station. The train slowed to about 5-10 mph and then the conductor waved the passengers to cross the tracks and board on the other platform. Almost every time that I've used this station, I've managed to guess the wrong side of the track (the station has no electronic signage or anything - the station isn't even unlocked/open).

Is there any good way to determine which side to wait on at rural stations with two tracks and no signs? I've always waited next to the station building, but the train has come on the other track the last two times that I've ridden there.

Thanks.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 8, 2016)

David said:


> I was recently riding an Amtrak train at a rural station where there were two tracks next to the station. There was no signage indicating which track was for which direction (east or westbound). I waited next to the station and the train came on the track further away from the station. The train slowed to about 5-10 mph and then the conductor waved the passengers to cross the tracks and board on the other platform. Almost every time that I've used this station, I've managed to guess the wrong side of the track (the station has no electronic signage or anything - the station isn't even unlocked/open).
> 
> Is there any good way to determine which side to wait on at rural stations with two tracks and no signs? I've always waited next to the station building, but the train has come on the other track the last two times that I've ridden there.
> 
> Thanks.


It would help to know which station and train, as every train station is different and operational conditions can change what happens at any station.


----------



## BCL (Jul 8, 2016)

So it has a station building, but also a platform on the other side? Something like this?

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fremont+Station/@37.5588985,-122.0078554,148m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x808fbf9b9b843717:0x4f7c378907114d73!8m2!3d37.5591473!4d-122.0073954

So are you saying that they open the door on the side of the train next to whatever platform is next to the train?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2016)

Many times (but not always), if a station has 2 tracks, trains travel on the track on the right in the direction they are traveling. That is if the next station is in the direction to the east, the train will most likely be on the track headed east. If the station is opposite the east headed track, most likely you will have to crossover to the other track.

This is not certain, but is most likely to happen.


----------



## David (Jul 8, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> It would help to know which station and train, as every train station is different and operational conditions can change what happens at any station.


It was the Plano, IL station - if you look at the pictures you can see the two tracks and the station):

http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/plano.htm


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2016)

I would just wait on the side that the train is most likely to come in on. Looks like the station is on the westbound side.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 8, 2016)

David said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > It would help to know which station and train, as every train station is different and operational conditions can change what happens at any station.
> ...


If I remember correctly Plano is on the BNSF double track ctc controlled bidirectional trackage, meaning any track can host any train in any direction at full speed, and Amtrak can show up on either track. If there is a control signal visible in either direction that can give observant people a reasonable suspicion of which track to wait for, but it's not a foolproof way of determining which platform to wait on. 
If you can see the headlights of the train in the distance, that can also help to determine which track it is on.


----------



## BCL (Jul 9, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Many times (but not always), if a station has 2 tracks, trains travel on the track on the right in the direction they are traveling. That is if the next station is in the direction to the east, the train will most likely be on the track headed east. If the station is opposite the east headed track, most likely you will have to crossover to the other track. This is not certain, but is most likely to happen.


I've mentioned Fremont, California. They have an old (albeit relocated) SP station building on one side with a raised platform. The other platform is a short strip of weathered asphalt, although there's a shelter. I've rarely seen a single train come that wasn't on the station side regardless of direction. I have occasionally seen the other platform used when multiple trains came in opposite directions. The station is used by both Capitol Corridor and ACE, so it's not quite like a rural station with only four trains a day. That station platform is also on a curve and there can be a nasty gap.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 9, 2016)

An intercom system on the BNSF Mainline dispatcher's desk would allow her/him to communicate arrival information at an unstaffed station like Plano, IL. That costs money, and Thirdrail would say "Who's going to pay for it?"  And this situation happens only in an unusual situation.

Sometimes, signs are installed on platforms which indicate the final destination of trains stopping at that platform.

I've heard the dispatcher for this particular piece of railroad put passenger trains on the "wrong" platform at a station due to maintenance work going on on the adjacent track. What I suppose happens in this instance is that the engineer of the train simply slows down or comes to a stop prior to the platform in order to allow passengers to get over to the correct track if there's no way to give prior notice to passengers.

If there's a station agent on duty, then s/he would make the appropriate announcement to the travelers prior to the train's arrival.


----------



## Triley (Jul 9, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> An intercom system on the BNSF Mainline dispatcher's desk would allow her/him to communicate arrival information at an unstaffed station like Plano, IL. That costs money, and Thirdrail would say "Who's going to pay for it?"  And this situation happens only in an unusual situation.


I'm not sure how many stations do this, but for Fredricksburg and Quantico (possibly other VRE stops, I don't always pay attention), the conductor has a phone number he dials on his device which gives a beep sort of like an answering machine, and then he speaks his announcement which is broadcast at the station. The announcement usually includes train direction, number, destination, and which track to board on.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 9, 2016)

Not a "rural" station but, Chatsworth (CWT) California is similiar. It is an un-staffed Amtrak and Metrolink shared station. Southern California's Metrolink does the dispatching. Of the two tracks, Track One, the main, is closest to the building and parking lot. Track Two is actually a long (11,555') passing siding and also has a platform. Coming from the south, trains are rounding a curve so its not until last minute that one can visually determine which track is actually being used.

In the morning, the southbound Pacific Surfliner #768 is scheduled to arrive 0840; the northbound #1761 at 0833. Typically (at least on weekends when I can listen on the scanner or observe) The northbound takes track 2 (furthest from the station) and is the track on the left when facing the direction of travel. The southbound arrives on Track 1 (the main). Most people, based on our driving on the right side of the road convention here, wait on track 1 for the northbound - on the right. A fence separates the two tracks and there is only one ped crossing as the south end of both platforms. There is always a certain amount of scrambling to get over to the correct track to board the northbound train. At times, one train or the other will hold out of the station to allow passengers to get where they need to be. Sometimes the trains are reversed (a dispatching decision) and the normal is not!

Amtrak posts on signs at the south end of the platform, which tracks are "normally" used for trains. As stated, this information is at the south end; the ticket machines, the building (closed on weekends), and most of the parking is at the north end...where most passengers congregate for either train. Metrolink has scrolling LED signs on the platform but they are rarely utilized on weekends (Metrolink does not run weekend trains on this route (Ventura Sub ex-SP Coast Line). Use of these signs could really help lower the confusion factor.

I have a familiarity with the territory and can "read" the signals both north and south of the station which will allow me to be on the correct platform but, the general public does not posess that kind of knowledge. One morning a while back, we were headed north from the station. Another passenger, insisting on what Amtrak's info sign said, positioned himself on the opposite platform for track 2 (the one stated for that train). Having noted the signal aspects being displayed, I stayed on track one. It was one of those mornings when things were reversed. When the train arrived on the "wrong" track, the scramble began.

Not only this station but others as well, Amtrak and the host railroads could do a much better job of providing information on arriving/departing trains.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 10, 2016)

Metrolink seems to be pretty good about tweeting when a train is using an unusual track. (Of course, you have to know to check their Twitter feed, and they won't necessarily tweet about Amtrak track changes, etc.)


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 10, 2016)

trainman74 said:


> Metrolink seems to be pretty good about tweeting when a train is using an unusual track. (Of course, you have to know to check their Twitter feed, and they won't necessarily tweet about Amtrak track changes, etc.)


My experience...during the week. Not weekends as Metrolink doesn't run weekends on the VC Line. I routinely receive text alerts (generated via Tweeter) from Metrolink during the week for the line (that is my daily commute).


----------

